# Mucous poop



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My dogs have been on an exclusively raw diet for almost 8 months now and both are doing great. Buster has been on raw since he came home at 8 weeks old so it is all he has ever really known.

This week I have noticed that at least one dog, and maybe both, have a big glob of mucous in their poop. The poop is formed and just a bit soft with just that blob. My question is whether mucous in the poop happens well after the transition is done. I guess I thought that once transitioned there would be no more mucous. Does this mean that something irritated their digestive tract?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I see mucous every once in a while even with my dogs. It's a natural response to something irritating the intestinal track. I don't really ever worry about it anymore unless someone has cannon butt paired with it. 

I'd just feed a bland meal or two for the next few days.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine have been on raw a year now and every once in awhile they will get mucous in their poop, I don't worry about it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't usually worry about poop but this is a big, icky glob of mucous.


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

kathylcsw said:


> I don't usually worry about poop but this is a big, icky glob of mucous.


Had this a few days ago, gave some bone meal to my female and voila not a problem. Add a bit of bone if you can?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

mheath0429 said:


> Had this a few days ago, gave some bone meal to my female and voila not a problem. Add a bit of bone if you can?



This actually happened after a bone in meal of duck wing.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> This actually happened after a bone in meal of duck wing.


I feel like duck wings are boney enough where they could have caused some irritation, thus producing mucous...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Sometimes, and it's not that often really, but if I give Mol a different protein and it is a very bony meal, she might get mucousy poops. And she's been on raw full time, well, coming up on 4 years now. I don't even think twice about it to be honest. As long as your pup's are acting fine otherwise, I really don't think it's a concern.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I know, I know I am just letting poop make me crazy! I swear I wasn't this concerned with poop when my son was a baby.


----------

